# Bootsanhänger versicherungspflichtig ?



## Kegelfisch (22. November 2012)

An alle reiselustigen Angler #h
Demnächst lege ich mir einen Bootstrailer zu . Besteht die *Pflicht* , dafür eine Versicherung abzuschließen ? Der Hänger soll in der Regel vielleicht 4 - 6 x im Jahr benutzt werden und steht ansonsten auf einem Privatgrundstück . Ich denke , er bekommt deswegen auch ein grünes Kennzeichen . Meine Autoversicherung (deutsche Internet) macht es jedenfalls nicht. Wie sehen Eure Erfahrungen aus ? 
;+ Uwe


----------



## Wuemmehunter (22. November 2012)

*AW: Bootsanhänger versicherungspflichtig ?*

Nein, besteht nicht! Bei mir die gleiche Konstellation wie bei Dir und ich hab auch grüne Nummer (Anhänger für Sportgeräte) und zahle keine Versicherung.

Gruß
wuemmehunter


----------



## Don-Machmut (22. November 2012)

*AW: Bootsanhänger versicherungspflichtig ?*

teoretisch brauch der hänger mit grünem kenzeichen keine extra versicherung da er über die zugmaschine mitversicher ist |uhoh: der hacken bei der sache ist aber das wen der hänger solo rumsteht und etwas passiert ist er nicht versichert ( so hats mir mein versicherungsvertreter erklärt ) naja ne versicherung fürn hänger kostet 18 euro im jahr bei mir darauf kommts auch nicht mehr an |sagnix


----------



## wombel23 (22. November 2012)

*AW: Bootsanhänger versicherungspflichtig ?*

ne pflicht ist es nicht sollte er sich aber z.b beim fahren von der kupplung lösen ist er nicht mehr über das zugfahrzeug versichert.


----------



## elchsechseinhalb (22. November 2012)

*AW: Bootsanhänger versicherungspflichtig ?*

Hallo, der Hänger ist wie jeder andere Sportgerätehänger mit günem Nummernschild über die Zugmaschiene versichert. Nur darfst Du nur Boote und Zubehöhr damit transportieren, also keine Angelruten oder gar Gepäck. 

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Don-Machmut (22. November 2012)

*AW: Bootsanhänger versicherungspflichtig ?*

@wombel23
so hätte mans auch sagen können |good:

@elchsechseinhalb

das die vorraussetzung für die zulassung mit grünem kenzeichen


----------



## Kegelfisch (22. November 2012)

*AW: Bootsanhänger versicherungspflichtig ?*

*Hier meine Gedanken zu diesem Thema:*
Wenn der Hänger solo rumsteht und einer brettert gegen - sein Problem (wird durch seine KFZ-Versicherung reguliert) 
Wenn Hänger am Auto hing und sich selbstständig macht - mein Problem (wird durch meine KFZ-Versicherung reguliert)
Wenn Hänger solo rumsteht und sich selbstständig macht - mein Schaden #c da greift weder KFZ- noch (Haushalts-) haftpflicht   - *dies ist eigentlich der einzigste Fall ohne Versicherung *!! 
Im Übrigen ging es nur um die Pflicht zur Versicherung . 18,00 € im Jahr sind nicht maßgebend . Die Zulassungsstelle will für die Anmeldung eine elektronische Versicherungsbestätigung haben . 
#6 Uwe


----------



## Kegelfisch (29. November 2012)

*AW: Bootsanhänger versicherungspflichtig ?*

So , Anhänger ist zugelassen und es wurde beim Amt nicht mal nach dieser Versicherung gefragt . Also gibt es keine Pflicht und es bleibt jedem selbst überlassen , was er macht .
Uwe


----------



## dennisG (30. November 2012)

*AW: Bootsanhänger versicherungspflichtig ?*

Wenn du mit ihm fährst ist es versichert verlierst du ihn während der Fahrt ist er nicht mehr versichert!


----------

